# Leaked sisters codex pages.



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

notice: I found this on the Faeite 212 blog.





































so from this two things become apprent if this is indeed correct.

one: the sisters ARE getting a real codex.

second: the adeptus arbites are getting a place on the table top.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Aren't these the same ones that got 'leaked' last year?

Alice


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

SGMAlice said:


> Aren't these the same ones that got 'leaked' last year?
> 
> Alice


If memory serves, yes. They were "leaked" around the start of April last year. I think this was a big contributing factor to the buzz that surrounded the WD release.

Considering current rumors Arbites would likely be more likely be seen as one of those rumored Ally 'Dexes instead.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

It was very similar, but I believe these to be new "leaked" images, fwiw.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

I think they are the same and tbh I dont think sisters are going to get a new dex soon unless GW does something smart and releases it purely digital, complete with artwork and new units and the whole paraphernalia..I dont think that'll happen but its rumored that the Sister dex is getting digitalized in december so that may be a good opportunity to expand it a bit more and change some rules/units/costs..


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

these are likely the old pages you guys talked about, i had no idea when they were leaked for all i knew it was just laste week. 

sorry about the repost then guys


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

Interesting to see, but... yeah. Don't think it has much weight to it.

@redmapa- a purely digital codex release would be an almost offensively stupid business decision on GW's part at this point. They are still working exclusively through the Apple format, and every digital release ignores a massive chunk of their customer base.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

A pure digital release on an Ipad would be a terrible idea considering there is no other official way to get the codex. If they released it as a pdf than had a fancy codex for people who want to spend the money than I have no problem with that.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

These are the old pics, nothing new

If you found it on Faeits blog it must have been a very old entry, nothing of his new stuff has this though I remember seeing these pics there.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

> @redmapa- a purely digital codex release would be an almost offensively stupid business decision on GW's part at this point. They are still working exclusively through the Apple format, and every digital release ignores a massive chunk of their customer base.


considering the WD codex is out of print (unless im wrong) then GW isnt making money off the sisters so releasing a better version of it through the Ipad isnt such a bad idea..but time will tell if the rumors are true..


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Voss said:


> Interesting to see, but... yeah. Don't think it has much weight to it.
> 
> @redmapa- a purely digital codex release would be an almost offensively stupid business decision on GW's part at this point. They are still working exclusively through the Apple format, and every digital release ignores a massive chunk of their customer base.





asianavatar said:


> A pure digital release on an Ipad would be a terrible idea considering there is no other official way to get the codex. If they released it as a pdf than had a fancy codex for people who want to spend the money than I have no problem with that.


While I agree that a digital only release would be bad, there is no information to -what- this release is -exactly-. Sure it's on the list of Digital Releases (which I'm keeping track of here), but we don't have information on say a December 1 release for Sisters, or even a November release. We don't know if it'll be a copy of the White Dwarf, or a new digital release.

At this time we can't even be sure that the rumor is all that accurate either.

So conjecture and salt all around!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Going to have to call fake on this, none of it refers to vocabulary specificly from the new 6th ed brb. Where is the mention of Armor Bane or Unwieldy on the Eviscerator? No shield of faith? 5 girl squad minimum for troops, who can suddenly take Immolators which they never could before? Base point cost for SoB is wrong. These are not even in line with the WD:SoB nor C:WH. Someone just made these on PS as a hoax or it is a very old draft from GW that hit the cutting room floor and will never be seen.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I think its a fake as well. I've followed the rumors here for a few years and don't ever remember seeing a page out of an unreleased codex before. Also, GW would have sued this site into pre-internet age if it was real.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

So fake...So very fake.........But i guess sister players can hope =/


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Nah no hope based on those old images.

If we get anything in the next 2 years it will be a flyer.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Those 'leaked' pages are an April Fools joke from last year. about a week or two after they were leaked I was in touch with the person who faked it.
They were honestly surprised that people took it as genuine, they had made many mistakes, a fair few intentionally and didn't intend to cause any real trouble.

They even posted up another page screen capped from photoshop to show how they faked the scanner artifacts and blurred edge.
I have unfortunately since lost this page when my compy up and died on me last year.

If the 'WDex going paid I-book digital' rumour is true then it's likely that Sisters will not receive an actual written codex till 2014 minimum, likely later.


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

rofl, cc unit with no +1A for 2xccweap, and can replace the only cc weap (pistol) with the shield rofling crappy sister as usual.. sooo resistent, with 4+ armour and T3


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

It'd be nice if Sisters got an update. They're the only army that appeals to me fluffwise besides the Dark Eldar. The Sisters can turn their Faith and emotions into power for themselves, which is kind of opposite the DE turning others' fear and suffering into power.


----------



## andrewm9 (Aug 21, 2008)

Those are the same faked pages from last year. Nothing new here. Somone clsoe this thread as I don't want to rehash this junk again.


----------



## Natfka (Jul 5, 2009)

Just to weigh in. These are very old. There has been nothing new regarding leaked pages for Sisters of Battle for quite some time. Please remember to check the dates on old articles. I know sometimes excitement overrides though.........

the only new information for Sisters of Battle has been with the recent leaked release schedule for next year. Harry has also said that he expects a Sisters of Battle codex release between Tau and Eldar next year.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Nothing to see here - move along,


that said....................................:wink:








work is due to commence on SOB after xmas.....


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

By 'work', which bit do you mean? If it's preliminary stages, then we're looking at 6months of sculpting, with 3-4months of codex writing during that period, EM doing the colour section post-sculpting, then 1-2 months of post-production and WD doing their articles, then a 3 month window til the release date. That's at least a year from start to finish and it'll be a 2014 release.

If you mean "colour section starting and the mad rush to get everything done for deadline" then we'll be getting it for an august / September release next year.

If you mean "WD are just getting their hands on it" then we'll be around easter next year...


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Man I'll start saving now.. plastic Sisters of Battle, and my wife is going to force me to buy her an army or move into the Dog House


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> By 'work', which bit do you mean? If it's preliminary stages, then we're looking at 6months of sculpting, with 3-4months of codex writing during that period, EM doing the colour section post-sculpting, then 1-2 months of post-production and WD doing their articles, then a 3 month window til the release date. That's at least a year from start to finish and it'll be a 2014 release.
> 
> If you mean "colour section starting and the mad rush to get everything done for deadline" then we'll be getting it for an august / September release next year.
> 
> If you mean "WD are just getting their hands on it" then we'll be around easter next year...


we're looking at an early 2014 release by my reckoning


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Can't come soon enough. Heck, I would settle for finecast troops at this point (long as they're not more expensive than the original metal minis).

I've already had two failed negotiations so far for purchasing SoB from fellow players here in Hawaii. Almighty Emperor, grant me strength!


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmm. Here's a discrepancy, and one or the other is wrong. 

There are Sisters items on that 'leaked release schedule' list thing. Named Sister items that don't exist yet. Now, on this thread, Bindi has said work will start on SoB after xmas. Which means additional specialist sculpting hasn't started, and names are in no way set down enough for preproduction on boxes or assembly details. 

So either the SoB ones are made up, or Bindi is wrong and SoB are much further ahead than he says.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> Hmmm. Here's a discrepancy, and one or the other is wrong.
> 
> There are Sisters items on that 'leaked release schedule' list thing. Named Sister items that don't exist yet. Now, on this thread, Bindi has said work will start on SoB after xmas. Which means additional specialist sculpting hasn't started, and names are in no way set down enough for preproduction on boxes or assembly details.
> 
> So either the SoB ones are made up, or Bindi is wrong and SoB are much further ahead than he says.


Hm. I'm sure there is a third answer to this (like the possibility of rules or rough artwork being approved and it just needing a model now) because things rarely tend to be strictly black or white. Maybe Bindi can give us further insight?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Zion said:


> Hm. I'm sure there is a third answer to this (like the possibility of rules or rough artwork being approved and it just needing a model now) because things rarely tend to be strictly black or white. Maybe Bindi can give us further insight?


Artwork and models are started before the codex is written. What new models are in are approved long before writing is finished, because the above takes much longer. If a name is down, artwork done and the model roughed enough that they know sprue numbers / size then it's further along than "starting after Christmas". 

I've been through enough codeces' production to think things don't add up here.


----------



## HoboAnarki (Jul 13, 2012)

I remember just before the White Dwarf codex was published, Harry over on warseer had said that work started on sisters about 6 months after they started working on Grey Knights. He was actually pretty surprised that they got a white dwarf update rather than a full release at the time.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> Artwork and models are started before the codex is written. What new models are in are approved long before writing is finished, because the above takes much longer. If a name is down, artwork done and the model roughed enough that they know sprue numbers / size then it's further along than "starting after Christmas".
> 
> I've been through enough codeces' production to think things don't add up here.


I haven't been through any! I'm on the outside, blindly looking in and guessing what's inside.

Perhaps some of the models are done, or the roughs are done? I really don't know, I kind of hope we could get more insight on all of this.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

We know for a fact they already started the models some time ago due to the notorious filigree robes/dark eldar discussion. So its not a hard stretch to say some of the models may already be finished and the WD was no real indecation as to the status of the full line progress, whiich has been true for several other WD codex.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Jez is a perfectionist. He started the DE back in 2006. If there was no set deadlines he may have been pootling on these for a *very* long time until they were right. 

Personally, I'm still leaning towards we're getting an easter 2013 release. If I start squeeing and bouncing all over the forums you'll know I've heard something that means they're close...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Hmmm. Here's a discrepancy, and one or the other is wrong.
> 
> There are Sisters items on that 'leaked release schedule' list thing. Named Sister items that don't exist yet. Now, on this thread, Bindi has said work will start on SoB after xmas. Which means additional specialist sculpting hasn't started, and names are in no way set down enough for preproduction on boxes or assembly details.
> 
> So either the SoB ones are made up, or Bindi is wrong and SoB are much further ahead than he says.


There are already a very good deal of SOB models "banked"

In fact it sounds like there are a stupendous amount of models sitting around gathering dust these days (in regards to almost all codexes)



SilverTabby said:


> If I start squeeing and bouncing all over the forums you'll know I've heard something that means they're close...


It could either be that, or you could just be in need of antibiotics


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

HoboAnarki said:


> I remember just before the White Dwarf codex was published, Harry over on warseer had said that work started on sisters about 6 months after they started working on Grey Knights.


That's something we heard a couple of times, even farther back than that.



SilverTabby said:


> Jez is a perfectionist. He started the DE back in 2006. If there was no set deadlines he may have been pootling on these for a *very* long time until they were right.


Jes said he'd been doing _something_ plastic Sisters related before even starting DE. As I recall, his words were 'design hell'.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Azezel said:


> That's something we heard a couple of times, even farther back than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Jes said he'd been doing _something_ plastic Sisters related before even starting DE. As I recall, his words were 'design hell'.


If he was, he was keeping it very secret from the known big Sisters player who frequently pootled over to his desk to chat and drool over the DE concepts. *shrugs* But then he also works from home a lot.

Best estimate is work has been on a slow boil since early 2009.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Note I never said he was sculpting.

All he said (during the DE launch event) was that Sisters had been in design Hell since before he started working on DE. For all we know, 'design hell' means he was picturing what he wanted to do on the back of his eyelids or doodling on a beer matt at that time.

I was about to say that your guess is as good as mine - but I'm pretty sure it's better.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

When they re-model the new sisters, will they make them larger? I heard that the current models are smaller than a Cadian.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

^ 40k has a model size creep, in that models keep getting slightly taller and bigger over time. So yes, SoB do look slightly dwarfish compared to newer models like Cadians who are already supposed to be smallish.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

^I'm glad, one of the only thing that's stopping me collecting them at the moment is their size. Because then when the new models came out, I would have different sized models :shok: I would not be able to handle it. It's just one of my self diagnosed cases of selective OCD.

Also, whenever I see this thread in "new posts", I always get really excited until I remember....


----------



## shaggy (Jul 9, 2009)

The arcaballista says it always wounds on a 2+. That should read as fleshbane 2+ if this were really a 6th edition book. I call BS


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

shaggy said:


> The arcaballista says it always wounds on a 2+. That should read as fleshbane 2+ if this were really a 6th edition book. I call BS


These scanned "leaks" are over a year old. They were a confirmed April Fool's Prank in 2011. You're a little late on that train.


----------



## andrewm9 (Aug 21, 2008)

shaggy said:


> The arcaballista says it always wounds on a 2+. That should read as fleshbane 2+ if this were really a 6th edition book. I call BS


It is BS. Its more than a year old. Arbites have no business being in a Sisters book anyway even as cool as they are.


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

Lock this already, please.


----------

